# Huffy DuraSport 441 Series



## ahhhna (Oct 16, 2010)

This bike came up on craigslist. http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/2001515569.html
I'm looking for my first road bike and I was wondering if anyone could identify what year the bike might be built in, or if the price seems fair.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

The price is outrageously high. It's really only worth about $10, if that.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, that bike sold for less than $100 when new. Lower end bikes from that era were all over the place, and are worth $45 at the most if in good condition still.


----------

